# hamm 07



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

can anyone be kind enough to give me any more info on it. how your getting there, exactly where it is etc. fancy going away for the weekend to have a look.

thanks in advance,
Lucy.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

We're driving and it's in, errr, Hamm (Germany)

Not very helpfull, i know. What info are you looking for in particular?


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

where abouts in hamm. also if im coming back with an animal would it be much easier to go by coach or train rather than fly?


----------



## kittykat (Dec 6, 2006)

..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home
here, nigel told me to post this link.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

If you're looking to bring back animals then you'll have to drive/coach as the planes won't handle them...........


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Alternatively, if you are flying you could get someone to bring animals back for you.
I'm not the only one that provides this service.


----------



## oldelpaso (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah you'll have to get someone to bring them back by road, did you not see Snakes on a Plane?? :naughty:

I think someone on this forum was offering to bring back reptiles from Hamm, may be worth searching through the Hamm threads 8)


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeah i havent seen that yet... any good mike?


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

i havent seen it actually lol! "its crap" amy just said lol

going to be more of a challenge trying to convince amy i already had 10 leos 

whhaaaat course i did amy!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

yeh probably, but i still wanna see it


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

no do not watch snakes on a plane its is a total pile of twoddle. Posionous corn snakes the works. I saw it in the cinema and must of totally pissed people off saying well that is a such and such snake and its not gonna be able to kill anyone with one bite never mind loads of people


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

It might be good for a laugh, seeing how many killer cornsnakes i can spot....lol...:lol2:


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

tazzyasb said:


> no do not watch snakes on a plane its is a total pile of twoddle. Posionous corn snakes the works. I saw it in the cinema and must of totally pissed people off saying well that is a such and such snake and its not gonna be able to kill anyone with one bite never mind loads of people


i said esacly the same when i was watching it at home. omg that stupid lol ahh lets all runa killer corn on the loose lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Talk about bumping a thread. :roll:


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

Dan, your driving from yorkshire aint ya, how much it usually cost you in fuel about


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

£40 to the tunnel, £40 for the tunnel, £120 from tunnel to show and back, £40 back up to Yorkshire so about £240 in total.


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

reticulatus said:


> £40 to the tunnel, £40 for the tunnel, £120 from tunnel to show and back, £40 back up to Yorkshire so about £240 in total.


what car you in for that? can you bring animals back by train?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

That's using a 2.4 turbo Vauxhall thingy and yes - i've never had a problem with reptiles and my 5 rodents.

Your not allowed animals that require quarantine on the train though i don't think


----------

